# 1920's



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

1924










1927










cheers paul


----------



## Ron Pickett (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi,

Very nice indeed.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have a few from the `20s, including this pair

*"Services"* *"**a**irman" **`Swiss Made`(by the Fleuerier Watch Co.)*

*15 Jewel 13 ligne movement,Silver case circa 1926/27)*










*"**Services**"** Sports, `German Made` (by Thiel Bros., Thuringia) circa late 1920s.*


----------



## coredriller (Mar 10, 2013)

Very nice pieces.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks, you do seem to be dragging up some old posts this morning. you do know we`re now in 2013 not 2012 don`t you?


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Got this one which still keeps good time


----------

